# Solved: Unable to find the WEP key on my home modem (which could nullify any extra cost).



## general_beeswax (Aug 7, 2006)

Today, I bought a new Sony Vaio laptop and a wireless router. Upon returning home, I discovered that my 2WIRE modem already functions as a wireless router, but I need a WEP key to access the network. I'm not sure where to look to find this key, and I would appreciate any help. Finding this key would mean a refund on the sixty dollar router and would be greatly benificial.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

well i am not the best at network problems but i do believe a Wep Key is about the same as a password. I am assuming when you try to get online with the laptop that it is calling for the wep key?

Are you saying your modem is a dual modem/router?

If so you will need to find out how to get into its configuration.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe this link will provide some info to help

http://www.2wire.com/?p=72


----------



## general_beeswax (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah, the modem I already had at home was an external modem we received when we purchased our DSL package. And yes, when I try to connect to the wireless on my laptop, it's asking for a "network key (also called a WEP key or WPA key)". I'm not sure how to reconfigure the modem/router so I can find this WEP key.


----------



## general_beeswax (Aug 7, 2006)

Whoa! That worked perfectly. Thank you.

I feel a little foolish now.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

i would check the above site for support for answers.

you could also try typing in admin when the laptop asks for the wep key. some router makers use thatn as a default.

it is possible that your ISP also put in a Wep Key and you might call them for help

There are ways to reset everything to default but i am not comfortable telling you how to do that because i would not want to risk it doing something that would disable the working computer.


----------



## extrados (Jun 21, 2006)

2Wire Tip for anyone searching for answers in the future:

By default, 2Wire HomePortals have a network name of 2WIRExxx (xxx=the last 3 numbers of the serial number) and use the number in brackets [] below the serial number as the WEP key.

To change this information (64/128-bit WEP, WPA, etc) simply go to http://gateway.2wire.net > Home Network > Wireless Settings.

extrados


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.*


----------

